# Hot Spots Charters Fishing Report



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

The fishing and the weather has been great lately! As most everyone has seen for themselves there are many quality snappers out there. We are also catching some nice mingos and scamp on the last few trips. Several nice gags have come over the gunnel and then back into the water:thumbdown:. Even a surprise cobia showed up a couple days ago. 

Hot Spots Charters 
916.7176
hotspotscharters.com


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

looks like you know how to make some people happy:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

nice haul, some good looking fish, and a lot of happiness goin' on.  Good job!


----------

